# Savic royal suite 95 indoor cage



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

I absolutely loooove this cage! I was a little skeptical as a cage online usually seems big but turns out to be disappointing. Well i didn't realize how big it was until i got it a few days ago. I managed to fit it in my room( just about) took me and my boyfriend about 3 hours to build.. minus half hour as that was actually spent arguing with each other as the cage was so frustrating to build but no regrets. The only problem with it is that the shelves don't 100% stick in properly. One side sticks a bit up. I got it for just £200 expensive but well worth it. 

















and here's a some of pics of my boys (if the pictures actually works 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

great cage, and such beautiful little boys!! :001_wub: so cute!


----------

